# Front Drum Brakes Diagram



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

:seeyaoes anyone have a diagram of the front drum brakes, could you post it, or email it to me at [email protected] ( Yes I own a Chrome Shop )


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

ChromeShopJoe said:


> :seeyaoes anyone have a diagram of the front drum brakes, could you post it, or email it to me at [email protected] ( Yes I own a Chrome Shop )


A diagram of what? The brake lines? A parts explosion?


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

I took it apart so long ago that i can't remember how to install the hardware kit ( springs & sutch ) anymore.... Need a diagram?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Si it a GOOD, Reliable Chrome Shop??? Can you restore GTO bumpers and such?? :cheers Eric


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I charge $390.00 to straight'n, polish, and replate GTO bumpers. My shop # is 419--536--7215 Im in Toldeo, Ohio ---- I have a 3 week turn around.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I might have a set of spindles and drums off a `64 that was converted to disks, let me try to find them and take some pictures.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My computer is in 'safe mode' so I can`t view pictures to tell if this will show what you need or not, but hope this helps. Note when assembling drum brakes, normally the brake shoes are two diffrent sizes, the short shoe always goes towards the front of the car on both the front and rear axles.


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the picture, It Helps.... Here is what I am working with, I can't seem to find a pic that has this hardware, but I think I am getting close.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

you're just missing a couple springs on the right side. one small round one under that silver adjuster part, it fits around that leg sticking down. the second on the top of the right shoe going to the center post at the top above the wheel cyl. can't tell which side that is on left or right, but the adjuster and longer shoe always face the rear, short shoe faces the front.


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

I see the small spring that I missed.... Yes I had the same size pads on the same drum ( I fixed that ) I think my problem all started when YearOne sent me rear drum kits, beacause I had to reuse two parts from the origional drum....Very confusing when I took it apart about 6months ago... Hey Thanks for all your Help.... Joe


----------



## ChromeShopJoe (Jul 25, 2009)

One more question while I have ya on the line.... Do the front coil springs have to be put in a certain way? My cousin a 442 NUT.. Said - Showed me in a book, how the springs have to set in the cradel a certain way...? I have them in there and look fine??? Thanks Again.


----------

